# Can female pigeon mate with male ringneck?



## Xoxi (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello family!
So... Gogo is our 1 year old female rock pigeon. She is fat, big and beautiful.
Bucho is our ancient 18 year old male collared dove. He is small, demanding, yet affectionate.

We put them together since Bucho seemed so lonely (after more than 13 years alone!) and he seems to love Gogo. It's funny because Gogo is very violent and cranky with humans, yet she is super docile with Bucho.
Now, lately Gogo started laying dummy eggs and Bucho started to take care of them, getting "pissed" whenever he'd notice she didn't sit on them. He just lays on top of them and takes care of them like a great husband.

Which gets us thinking...he would be such an excellent father! 
But the problem is that I dont think he can impregnate her!
We have seen them CONSTANTLY trying to mate, but he always falls off. 
I read that pigeons mate by putting their cloaca together...but the way I see it, Gogo is too big and Bucho is too small to ever line them up! 
LOL!

I tried looking up info, but all I could find were cases where the female is the ringneck and the male is the rock pigeon.

What do you think?
Is a family just a dream for our dear Bucho & Gogo? Is there hope?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Most likely the eggs won't hatch. But I've heard it is possible.
On another note, I had a pigeon female and ringneck male mated for 6 years, they seemed to be very much in love until one day pidgey beat up the dove so badly I didn't think he was gonna survive. Poor baby was a bloody mess. He made it though, thank goodness. Needless to say I never put them back together. 
So, please be careful, pigeons are much stronger than doves.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with the hen being the pigeon and the male the smaller dove I would say it is possible.


----------



## Xoxi (Sep 24, 2011)

You think so? I mean...It's jus that he is so small, and old. I dunno if he just keeps falling off because he is too small or because he has no balance.
Either way she just laid 2 eggs right now!
Let's hope for the best 
Thanks!


----------

